

Ask HN: Build a curriculum to meet current US govt threat against crypto - fourply

If I were starting an undergraduate program today with the goal of training to meet the current attacks on crypto with nothing but a basic understanding of the math and programming challenges involved in cryptography, where would I start? Help me build an electronic  privacy protection curriculum?
======
sarciszewski
[http://cryptopals.com](http://cryptopals.com) \- This is probably the best
place to start.

For general application and network security (not specifically crypto), we
(the company I work for) are trying to make this a great resource for self-
education:

[https://github.com/paragonie/awesome-
appsec](https://github.com/paragonie/awesome-appsec)

